# Cheap Immodium Alternatives



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Reading Which magazine today, all these big brand names which are really expensive are available as generic brands, but get this, they contain exactly the same 'ingredients'?So Ask your chemist for "loperamide capsules", and you'll get it half price of immodium for same result.If you do notice any difference, its apparently just placebo!Gaz


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Its called Loperimide Hydrochloride (2mg) I buy it. Its ï¿½3.50 for about 30 and imodium is the same if not more expensive for 6 and its axactly the same thing! Good luck people!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Or Boots do their own brand called Diareze (loving the name) which is also Loperimide Hydrochloride. And I think they are only ï¿½2.69 or something....was buy one get one free the other day! hehe I stood in the shop with the Immodium packets reading all the ingredients! Immodium is a total rip off!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

For those of us on the other side of the Atlantic Shoppers Drug Mart does a Life brand of Immodium. Its a few bucks cheaper than Immodium but if you can find someone who works there and will use their employee discoutn for you it only costs about $9 as opposed to $30...yay!I'm never w/o it







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

If you earn under a certain amount you can get immodium on presciption you can get it for free free!!Sarah


----------



## AlexAsherSears (Sep 29, 2003)

COSTCO in the States has bulk bottles of it and what I love (ahh, for the small pleasures in life) they're as small as the namebrand Imodium ones. I hated how much bigger the generic ones were (I take a whole bunch of pills and the smaller the better)


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I went into boots today to get some Immodium, Windeeze, and something for constipation and the pharmacist wouldnt let me have em all! I dont wanna take em all together but have a back up stock incase of an emergency when im out. Anyway, he told me Immodium shouldnt be taken if you have IBS. He didnt say why just that... Nosey Bastard!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Gotta love windeeze and Diareze whoever thought of the name







it was a great marketing stunt! I think the reason that IBS people aren't meant to use Immodium is because (this is what my doc said) it makes your stools really hard and into small lumps so that after the immodium leaves your system you get spasms in your colon as it tries to get the hard lumps out therefore making your D worse in the long run...


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Does COSTCO really sell Immodium in bulk? That's the greatest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## AlexAsherSears (Sep 29, 2003)

Costco sells bulk of generic Imodium in little bottles with no little silver papers to rip open! Talk about icing on the cake!


----------



## atoosagurl (Aug 7, 2003)

I was wondering this also, but doesn't the generic brands of Immodium have lactose in them? I cannot tolerate lactose, so if I ever find a generic brand without it, I will be one happy camper.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah, that little silver stuff you have to pull off the back of the Immodium, somehow, I always forget, try to push it through, and then, I break up the actual pill. And I have to go back and peel off the paper, then try to salvage the broken up pill. Funnily enough, that only happens when it's THE last pill in the box. In the house. In the universe. Heheehe.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i get 2mg lopermide tablets on prescription so they r free! my doc supplies me with some every time i go bless her. she says "just incase u need it"


----------

